# Info sharing between agencies



## RUNRMAC13 (22 Feb 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knew if the MP branch contacted other police agencies you have applied for (i.e.  local, provincial or RCMP) for verification or further background info?

I have heard that if you are found unsuitable for local, they share this info with other policing agencies and you're pretty much done with them all.

Thanks


----------



## Ex_RMP (23 Feb 2010)

I know someone who was turned down with one force, failed and told to reapply, then was turned down again, however got taken on with another force within the same Province.

I have been told that they will provide details of previous apps to a potential recruiters.


----------

